# First Sig--



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought a Sig P250sc on almost an impulse buy. Loved the size of it, the feel of it and the silkyness of the slide. However, after the 1st day at the range I'm a little disappointed. I know that I am really new to shooting with a larger caliber semiautomatic, since most of my experience has been with a 22 cal, but the trigger pull on this weapon is extremely long. I was thinking that I might use it as a CCW if I needed to, but I am very skeptical of this trigger. My other 9mm is a striker fired pistol and it doesn't take forever to break. Am I being to critical of this trigger? Should I see if a gunsmith can shorten it? 
Do all Sig triggers have a long, long pull before firing?
I want to really enjoy this pistol, but at this time I find it very fustrating....HELP? 

Would love some feed back, admittedly new at this.

Sandibeach


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The P250 is a double-action only handgun. I own several of them and absolutely love them, but they do have a long, but fairly light trigger pull. They were designed that way, there's nothing you can do(or should do) to change it. My advice is to shoot it and see if you can learn to live with the trigger pull. It's not for everybody, though. The 250 does have it advantages. Sig accuracy and reliability, ease of maintenance, and easy on the hand while shooting. It probably the most versatile handgun platform ever made. I find it to be the ideal CCW.

I would be happy to answer any questions. you might have. Hopefully, you can enjoy the 250 as much as I do. Here's a photo of my 250 line-up.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on the P250 Sig ....I own three....give it some range time as the DAO also acts as a safety and makes an excellent CCW....the trigger is very revolver like and with practice you may become very proficient with it, after some time if you still don't like it then you can still sell or trade it....JJ


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

*First Sig:*

Thank You, hud35500 and chessail77 for your honest and sincere responses to my dilema. I thought about what you were saying, since there is no safety, the long trigger pull sort of acts like one. I will definitely
try it again. I do want to become proficient with it and be accurate as possible.

Again thanks for your thoughts,
Sandibeach: smt180:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

To answer another part of your posted question....most Sigs are Double Action on first pull of trigger and lighter single action on subsequent ones....DA/SA and have a decocker if you wish to return to DA at any time. They also can be configured with a Double Action Kellerman or DAK which is a more complex DA system. Your P250 is a double action only and the added beauty of modularity you can buy kits from Sig to change size and caliber, they are on sale right now as a matter of fact....JJ


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

It's a good price on the kits, but beware, Sig charges $15.00 shipping on all orders. Kinda steep in my opinion. Generally takes 2-3 weeks to receive "in stock" items. I think they could do better.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi - Chessail, I was wondering does Sig make a barrel in the 357 cal. for the P250? I couldn't find any info on their website, but it seems to me that I've seen it? Do you know and if they do is that the same size caliber in the 357 revolvers?
Just thinking about that for awhile.
Thanks,
Sandibeach


----------



## JDW500 (May 3, 2012)

Hey first Sig guy, I am not a big Sig fan as the other two who gave advise... so here is another point of view, with the one and only Sig I even owned... used it for work and hated it... the trigger for me was the issue also. I have gone (years ago) to a different style of pistol for work and CCW which gave a totally dif trigger pull... Sig is a very popular manufacture of guns who has won many state and federal contracts, so I am not going to knock them... but if your a novice shooter you may want to try other weapons on the market that may fit your personal muscle memory actions... however if you really love the P250 stick to it and learn how to make it work.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a .357 barrel for P250 c, I am not using it, so answer is yes,be glad to make a fair price for it, as far as shipping from Sig, any order over 100. is free ship, I have dealt with Ryan @ Sig customer service and he has been helpful, can send you toll free # if you need it.......JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

That's why it's been said many times, if at all possible, try before buy...........


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

You know what Berettabone- No truer words could be said.....but you know what...I have learned more about handguns through this experience than ever before, and since we are talking about a highly reputable company and product, it really boils down to knowing exactly what this gun's highest and best use is....which I see now is for CCW. If I had just rented one of these weapons I really wouldn't have learned and seen the true picture of its design. I appreciate every- thing that you and the other members have told me about this situation.
Thanks for your comments.
Sandibeach


----------



## Haandyman (Sep 2, 2012)

I too agree with the first two answers. The only sig I own is the 250. Would love to have two! I really like that long smooth ride. I have been practicing with mine for a bit, and I'm getting better with it.


----------



## SeaPup (Oct 11, 2012)

This is grate stuff here. I just bought a Sig P250 compact last week. So far I really like it. However is has been some time sense I have fired a hand gun. The last one was a 1911 and that was 20 yrs ago. Anyway I went shooting the other day and all of my rounds were low. I had my nephew shoot also,and he too was shooting low. I was wondering if it is the rear sight or the long trigger pull or am I aiming wrong? Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
SeaPup.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Big difference between the 1911 and the Sig......your shooting low could be all three, but, my guess is that trigger pull....I carry a Bodyguard, and I have the same problem sometimes, with the DA trigger pull....makes me shoot high or low...thinking about rethinking my carry choice.


SeaPup said:


> This is grate stuff here. I just bought a Sig P250 compact last week. So far I really like it. However is has been some time sense I have fired a hand gun. The last one was a 1911 and that was 20 yrs ago. Anyway I went shooting the other day and all of my rounds were low. I had my nephew shoot also,and he too was shooting low. I was wondering if it is the rear sight or the long trigger pull or am I aiming wrong? Any help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks,
> SeaPup.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Sea Pup- I have shot the gun a couple times since then and have really learned to appreciate it. I took a shooting lesson from a reputable coach/teacher in our area and couldn't believe how much it helped me. He did say that it could be a difficult pistol to master. However, with his guidance I've have improved tremendously and I am being coming comfortable with the trigger. I now appreciate the fact that it doesn't have a safety on it and the long trigger pull is basically the safety. If you are shooting low apparently your anticipating the shot, if you try to just squeeze it off you should improve on your aim. Easier said than done I know. Bracing myself and getting behind the shot really helps me... in otherwords putting one foot out in front a little. That way I get more into the shot and it goes off smoother. I now really like the pistol and look forward to shooting it more and the more I shoot I know my confidence will improve.
Good Luck,
Sandibeach


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Make sure you are not aiming at the six O'clock position as Sig sights are set for straight on the target....


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

When I was looking to make my first gun purchase I was looking at everything. My buddy bought a P250sc and let me shoot it quite a bit. I almost bought one but the dao trigger was the only thing that I had a concern with. I ended up getting an SP2022 and love is not a strong enough sentiment for the way I feel about this gun. No, it isn't the best for conceal carry, but it fits nicely in the car!!! My next gun was going to be sub or micro-compact so that I could carry anytime anywhere (within the spectrum of the law, of course). I had decided on the P290 but the shop I was in didn't have any in stock. I asked about the P938 (my 1a choice) and the had it at a really good price...around $630 out the door. Well, it took me 6 months to get to the range and break her in. I put 3 mags through and in that third mag, it started to not discharge when I pulled the trigger. After a couple of manual ejects, I was able to fire another round and then a small piece fell out and landed on the table. A couple of the guys in the shop determined that it was the firing pin stop that had simply fallen out. They couldn't decide if it was a result of the spring, if something was broken, or what. So now I am going to call SIG and get an rma to send it in. Hoping it doesn't cost me anything to ship it or have it fixed. As for the trigger on the P938, this is my first go with a sao and I liked it for the most part. The da/sa is something I like better, but not many micro-compacts come with that configuration.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

snotzzz..............Sig pays the shipping both ways under warranty...call Ryan toll free @ Sig.....866-619-1128


----------

